# [SOLVED] Iphone Contract or not?



## nickg555 (Apr 29, 2008)

I want to buy the new Iphone 4 when it becomes available for verizon in january. and YES i do know about the issues the Iphone 4 has but i dont care. The question is however... I currently have a Droid on a verizon contract .. when i purchase the iphone am i better off just buying a verizon iphone itself or buying it with the contract to save money because i know the price goes to 299 for a 32 gb with a contract. Can i just buy the iphone at its reduced price with contract and have them switch it with my droid contract? It is pretty much the same type of contract with data plans and what not. Essentially i want to save the most money possible.


----------



## ImaGeek88 (Nov 18, 2010)

One way you can save money is possibly looking into sites such as tigerdirect.com or newegg.com who sell phones unlocked or with contracts. Sometime you can find great deals.

I got my sprint evo at a great price of 139.99 on tigerdirect. Beats paying 299.99 in the store or on the sprint store on line.


----------



## nickg555 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Iphone Contract or not?*

I definately want to buy it new thats one of the big requirements. but im wondering if i can get the "with contract" price but just switch it with my droid. Or if im going to have to just buy a verizon iphone and then activate it to my number.


----------



## ImaGeek88 (Nov 18, 2010)

More or less Verizon will make you buy there iPhone. Verizon does not use sim cards like art does so I'm guessing apple make a change for Verizon. There likely to lock you into there phone which kinda sucks.


----------



## ImaGeek88 (Nov 18, 2010)

I did a little bit of research and did not find much information on the actual phones them selves but from what I've read apple is redesigning the iPhone to fit Verizon needs. Being that Verizon is not on the GSM network they have to put Verizon's network into place. Just keep a eye out when it gets closer to the release date when more information will be avalible.


----------



## nickg555 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Iphone Contract or not?*



ImaGeek88 said:


> I did a little bit of research and did not find much information on the actual phones them selves but from what I've read apple is redesigning the iPhone to fit Verizon needs. Being that Verizon is not on the GSM network they have to put Verizon's network into place. Just keep a eye out when it gets closer to the release date when more information will be avalible.


Ya i was pretty much sure that verizon would lock you into a contract. There's always a catch! The contract im in now is a 500 minutes with unlimitted data plan and texting is locked. so i know for a fact verizon would not let you use there iphone without the data plan so it should be the same prices just different phone.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Iphone Contract or not?*

I love my non-contract plan. Unlimited text, calls, whatever I want. Course, I don't care about iPhones and don't really want one.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Iphone Contract or not?*

Unless you are able to upgrade, you will be stuck with a new and second contract unless you pay full price for the phone and it will be at least twice the contract amount. As far as I know you can only get the 4g phone without a contract from apple directly.

however you really need to check with verizon since there is really no information about this available to the general public yet and their rules may be a bit different than at&t.


----------



## nickg555 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Iphone Contract or not?*



sobeit said:


> Unless you are able to upgrade, you will be stuck with a new and second contract unless you pay full price for the phone and it will be at least twice the contract amount. As far as I know you can only get the 4g phone without a contract from apple directly.
> 
> however you really need to check with verizon since there is really no information about this available to the general public yet and their rules may be a bit different than at&t.


Yea, I should be able to upgrade my phone through verizon when the iphone becomes available but it wont be nearly as reduced as much of the other cheap phones they offer at upgrade time but im aware im going to have to pay some big bucks most likely $199 ffor a 16gb iphone and $299 for a 32gb which really isnt bad as long as they dont screw me over and raise the monthly cost.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Iphone Contract or not?*

something you may want to consider and it is something I will be considering the next time I upgrade my iphone. Everytime I upgrade I always get one with more storage. Right now I have the 32gb iphone. I was not planning to upgrade until the 64 comes out. However since I recently found a app called orb live, I can stream music, audiobooks, movies and such from my computer to my iphone no matter where I am using 3g or wifi so I no longer have to sync it - it seems to work though I only had it a couple of days. Its been around for a while and I wished I found it sooner. And I can go with a cheaper iphone.


----------



## nickg555 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Iphone Contract or not?*

I usually dont need much storage.. i have a 8gb touch and have never maxed it out. Byt with the onset of the new verizon 4G network. im assuming a new verizon iphone is going to lock you into a contract to have to use 4G and not my existing 3G contract.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Iphone Contract or not?*



nickg555 said:


> I usually dont need much storage.. i have a 8gb touch and have never maxed it out. Byt with the onset of the new verizon 4G network. im assuming a new verizon iphone is going to lock you into a contract to have to use 4G and not my existing 3G contract.[/QUOTE
> 
> Maybe not, at this time it could be either or...It is only rumored but I heard the iphones for verizons version of 4g may not happen.
> 
> http://www.creativedepartment.com/news/mobile/analysts-say-4g-verizon-iphone-unlikely-169800


----------



## nickg555 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Iphone Contract or not?*

Its all rumored at this point but im feeling confident verizon WILL come out with an iphone because of the large amount of people who want the verizon iphone. with verizon unveiling 4G and at&t raising contract cancelation fees its a pretty good chance for it to happen. Im hoping i can just upgrade my phone(Droid) to the iphone without them screwing me over and making me buy a 4G data package. They made me buy a 3G package in order to use the droid


----------



## nickg555 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Iphone Contract or not?*

YES! February 10th the verizon iphone will prevail! Now as long as they dont try to screw me over with data plans il be happy =]


----------

